# SD card for lowrance H2Oc



## FISHIN 2

Can anyone out there that has a lowrance H2o c tell me if you can use any SD memory card for the unit or does it have to be a specific one. Book says 1 GB max for unit, just not sure if any SD or MMC card @ 1GB would wqork. Gonna get a couple for downloads, just want the right ones. Thanks all, Mike


----------



## FISHIN 2

Anyone have a navionics hotmaps premium sd card for east, no-5 that their not gonna use ? Looking for one for lake erie region. Thanks, Mike


----------



## gilly

I have the b&w model. buy the biggest size cards you can afford up to their max size 1 GB. the units only allow you to register around five cards per unit. those are the only cards you can then use with the unit. this keeps me from using one of your cards on my unit with all the mapping data on it you paid for. otherwise we could just copy your navionics or hotmap card or use your card in my unit. they have it down so you only use a registered card on the unit it is registered to.


----------



## jmckeon

couldnt you just put your card in your computer downlaod all the info then put it on your card ???


----------



## yarcraft91

You can use any size SD card up to and including 2GB. The larger SD cards, 4 GB and above, have the abbreviation "SDHC" on the label and do not work in the H2Oc. Lowrance recommends the SanDisk brand. I routinely use 2GB Sandisk cards in my Lowrance equipment.

IIRC, there is no need to "register" an SD card unless you are using it to move data between a Lowrance GPS and MapCreate software.


----------



## Tom 26133

I have the lowrance expedition pretty much the same thing as the h2o. Last year i got the NAVEONICS ne premium chip last year when i lived in michigan and it is unbeleivably accurate and the hi def lakes tell contures by the foot and are spot on when i fish. Now i live in nc and all i had to do is go into the mapping section and change to north carolina and all the lakes came up instantly. One thing i haven't been able to do is save the entire chip to the unit so i just leave the chip in. I will say one thing it was one of the best purcheses i ever made for fishing!!!!


----------

